# running out of steam...any ideas?



## lucyp2 (Sep 9, 2012)

So, my daughter is 5 and i would love another child. its been a long road of repeated miscarriages over the last couple of years and, over the last 5 months, very little happening at all (possibly a couple of very early m/cs but not sure). i am wondering how long i can keep this up for...i wish i knew for sure whether it could/would happen so i could just come to terms with it and get on with my life. 
i am having fertility acupuncture and pretty much do everything else - eat healthily, do yoga etc etc. I suspect I may have low progesterone/short luteal phase. The doc reluctantly tested me (on day 21 but i only ovulated according to a test on day 20 so it was probably pretty useless) and said my progesterone was 37 which was in the normal range. I am 38 so they won't refer for any fertility investigations. I do know I have endometriosis but conceived my daughter virtually instantly and so i am really struggling with how different it is now. 
any ideas of things i could try?
i am charting and using a clearblue monitor. i struggle to bbt as my sleep is disturbed and i find it hard to remember to do it..


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Lucy,

Has your husband/partner had any tests done?  Don't always presume it is the woman's fault and just because you have a child doesn't mean that your other half's sperm is OK.

I had a miscarriage of my DH in 2005 after only TTC for 2 months.  We then tried for 4 years and it seemed the natural pregnancy was a real miracle for us, as DH has a really low sperm count.

Go back to your Dr and tell him you want to be referred to a fertility specialist.

Good luck

Stacey
X


----------



## lucyp2 (Sep 9, 2012)

thanks! i have had 6 miscarriages now...they have done bloods and conclude i may have antiphospholoid syndrome but treatment can't start until 6weeks and i keep losing it before then. our nhs trust no longer sees women over 35 for fertility issues... 
did it help somehow knowing his sperm count was low? my husband is not keen on me getting focused on it and to ask him to have tests would not go down well. he believes we should just let nature take its course...


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Lucy,

Sorry to hear that.  There are miscarriage and immune threads on here, the women are really supportive, so you should get some good advice.

Have a look back on the home page and you should find them.



X


----------



## Jz5000 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Lucy, I'm sorry to hear you are struggling too. I also have a 5 year old daughter that i got pregnant with on our 2nd month of trying. I gave birth to her right after my 36th birthday. We started trying for a sibling 8 month later. After a year had gone by we started to worry a bit but still didn't think too much of it. My OB Dr. kept telling us you guys just need to relax, don't worry. So we didn't worry too much. If I could only do it over again. I should have listened to my gut and got myself to a RE specialist right away. We didn't want to spend the money either. So that caused some delay as well. We thought it would eventually happen.  So while my clock kept ticking, I ended up having a few problems pop up as well. Out of the blue, my thyroid went crazy and a cyst that  was found on my right ovary while I was pregnant became problematic. I had to have it removed and they had to take out my entire right ovary. I also did the ovulation kits, but because my thyroid was a mess and i didn't know it they didn't work. So after dealing with all of that and still trying naturally and no baby, we decided to go to a RE. I think I was about 39 at that time. I'm now 41 and we are still trying. I'm tired, but still can't give up. I guess my advise would be to NOT wait. Insist on treatment or go to a RE specialist on your own. I can't help but think if things would of turned out differently had I gone to the RE at 37 or 38 and it probably would have ended up costing a lot less anyway because we were worried about it in the beginning. I hope I didn't go on & on to much. I now tell everyone to not wait.... Best of luck to you.


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

hi there

So sorry to hear about your losses that really is an awful thing to go through. Sounds like your pct are not great at recognising women over 35 need help with fertility too! Can I suggest if you don't get seen before 6 weeks and that is too late then maybe you should try 75mg of asprin, if you have been disnosed with antisipholiod and they are not treating you then it wouldn't hurt to try this. It certainly would do no harm if you feel you are not getting anyhwere.

Have you thought about a private referral to a recurrant miscarriage specilist, I feel you shouldn't have to keep suffering like this. 

Anyway I wish you luck and hope you get your dream xx


----------

